# Dyi bags for the slingshot



## Slingshot Hunter 1 (5 mo ago)

What about pouches made out of straps?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

What is a Dyi bag?


----------



## Slingshot Hunter 1 (5 mo ago)

Henry the Hermit said:


> What is a diy the ratchets dropped can it be used as a pouch as I DIY my wife made a mistake on her typing sorry 😔


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I’m afraid what you’re typing doesn’t make much sense there. What are the ratchets that drop?


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Very confused


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

me too,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Antony (9 mo ago)

I found a dog treat bag on a walk in some woodlands ages ago that clips to a belt that I use, it's great


----------



## Mudbug42 (May 28, 2014)

Huh ? I wasn’t even here.


----------

